# Separation anxiety in 10 month old beagle pup



## ddlaz (Dec 1, 2008)

So I picked up a second beagle from a friend who couldn't keep him anymore. My first pup had separation anxiety for the first 3 weeks. Then after that, she learned that I was coming back, etc.. 

Now this new pup, he was fairly mistreated, locked up in a huge wire crate in the basement, they gave him to me with dried poop stuck to his crate floor...

My problem is that he has a severe case of separation anxiety. At first, he'd whimper and bark when I left his sight. Now, he barks non-stop when I leave the house. I've tried just about every method I can think of to ease his separation anxiety, but no improvements.

What I did with my first pup, Luna, was to leave the bedroom with her crated and quiet, I came back right away while she was still quiet. Gave her a treat, and repeated while extending the time I was away. If she started going crazy, I'd wait until she settled down to return.

I tried this with Sylar for a month, repeating everyday, 3 times a day. The second he hears me open the outside door, he barks. I've tried going close to the door, then returning and treating...still no improvement. 

During this time, I also tried giving a safety cue that I'm returning. I leave my music on for them when I leave, same playlist. When I leave, I don't make a big deal of it, I just leave; when I return, I ignore him for a few minutes or until he settles down.

I think that's all I've tried. Any suggestions?


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Separation Anxiety (SA) is a medical condition. Actually, it's 80% medical...treated with medication and 20% remedial behavior training. If you only do the behavior part, you might not be succcesful at fixing the problem. You really should consult with your vet.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Beagles are little dogs, but with significant exercise requirements. Some do make fine apartment dogs, but the breed generally has traits that can make them a challenge in tight confines. Does the pup get enough time to run? Really run? An important part of dealing with canine anxiety is giving the dog an outlet for his breed-specific instincts. Hounds need to trail scent, and they need to announce to the world that they are on it. 

Try formally teaching him to follow a scent trail. It's a surprisingly fun game (with rules) for everybody involved, and it will give a Beagle the mental stimulation that a Beagle needs. Some times the best strategy for vocal dogs is teaching them to speak on command. Beagles can be noisy critters and it may help to give structure to his need to sound off. 

What you're seeing as separation anxiety may be more of a generalized anxiety for which you have become the focus. The way you are going about it is fine--as far as it goes. Try giving him as much Beagle-appropraite activity as he can stand, along with what you are already doing, and I'll bet you see a happier dog. It is probably the best therapy you can give him to get over his past neglect/abuse.

If you live in a place where his voice will continue to cause problems, then a no-bark collar is something to consider. IMO, medicating the pup should be a last resort.


----------



## ddlaz (Dec 1, 2008)

Honestly, they don't get a lot of time outside to run and chase scents. But I would like to say that I give them enough time outside. Of course, I'd give them all the time to exercise as possible if I had the time. 

I don't think I'm the focus of the anxiety if you mean my absence makes him cry out. He acts out when no one else is in sight. If I walk around the corner, he cries. Same situation when ANY human being leaves his sight. Well, actually, he doesn't cry when he knows I'm going to be stationary--in bed or bathroom.

On the subject of teaching a barking command, it doesn't seem possible since he doesn't bark when I'm near him. I don't want to make it seem like a reward when I come back to give him attention.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

ddlaz said:


> Honestly, they don't get a lot of time outside to run and chase scents. But I would like to say that I give them enough time outside. Of course, I'd give them all the time to exercise as possible if I had the time.


With some dogs, like those bred to be lap dogs, it can be very easy to provide for their needs. They don't often need much aside from a predictable, structured environment and sufficient one-on-one attention. Dogs bred to do a job, need to do a job. You don't need to take up rabbit hunting (though that would be optimal) if you can simulate those activities to an acceptable degree. Obviously, some dogs have more extreme exercise requirements than others. How much is "enough"? To a great degree, the dog gets to decide that.



ddlaz said:


> I don't think I'm the focus of the anxiety if you mean my absence makes him cry out. He acts out when no one else is in sight. If I walk around the corner, he cries. Same situation when ANY human being leaves his sight. Well, actually, he doesn't cry when he knows I'm going to be stationary--in bed or bathroom.


I'm not trying to assess a dog I haven't even met, but merely suggesting a possibility. I've had dogs that exhibited neurotic behavior(s), and trying to change the behavior(s) resulted in new neurotic behavior(s). I have found that most dogs give up those behaviors if they are provided with a) structure, b) leadership, c) training, and d) sufficient opportunities to just be a dawg. The foregoing assumes the pup has no organic mental defects.


----------

